# SHARE YOUR PRETTY TORT/TURTLE SHELLS!



## sulcata101 (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## THBfriend (Jul 18, 2014)

What a beautiful sulcata!

Here are some of my Eastern Hermann's tortoises.
Older hatchling:





Juvenile:




Big Mama:


----------



## niks (Jul 18, 2014)

Crush and squirt


----------



## niks (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## niks (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Tort-Rex (Jul 18, 2014)

Rex, the Russian tortoise 


-Tort-Rex/Colleen


----------



## Flipper (Jul 18, 2014)

Here is Tallula. My Hermann's tortoise  this was the day I got her


----------



## DobbyRed (Jul 19, 2014)

Here is Hedwig!




This is Dobby!




And this is Fang!


----------



## alysciaingram (Jul 19, 2014)

Princess Peach as a baby


My big girl Bowser


Koopa Troopa


Kamek (the wizard that shifts the blocks, lol)



Joker


Harley Quinn


Riddler

Obviously all my babies are theme named. Super Mario and Batman villains!


----------



## tortoisetime565 (Jul 19, 2014)

Baby Phillip!! And Ms Rosie!!


----------



## Shakudo (Jul 19, 2014)

My Yoshi


----------



## ditzyangeluk (Jul 19, 2014)

All so very beautiful. this is my Hermann, Sparky


----------



## brianna bracken (Jul 19, 2014)

Big Mac


----------



## alex_ornelas (Jul 20, 2014)

Oliver


His baby photo


----------



## immayo (Jul 20, 2014)

I love the orange shell on my Charmander


----------



## kball (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## juli11 (Jul 20, 2014)

I love it!


----------



## wiccan_chicken (Jul 21, 2014)

Vodka is my Golden Girl, when she's not covered in Georgia red clay that is!


----------



## katrvt (Jul 21, 2014)

My leo, Finn.


----------



## bouaboua (Jul 21, 2014)

Some of my torts.


----------



## Flipper (Jul 21, 2014)

I love the center of Finns scutes


----------



## Anthony32 (Jul 21, 2014)

Tedo the Russian Tortoise soak time


----------



## mojo (Jul 22, 2014)

Beautiful tortoises


----------



## blurp (Jul 24, 2014)

"ponkan" my sulcata tortoise


----------



## mojo (Jul 24, 2014)

He/she is so cute, lovely shell.


----------



## 4jean (Jul 25, 2014)

This is Nelson


----------



## kball (Jul 25, 2014)

4jean said:


> View attachment 88814
> 
> This is Nelson




That's a beautiful tort


----------



## mojo (Jul 25, 2014)

Beautiful shell


----------



## yillt (Aug 1, 2014)

Here's Billy.


----------



## kathyth (Aug 1, 2014)

Above is Daisy, my Ibera Greek.


Below are my wonderful Redfoots


----------



## mojo (Aug 3, 2014)

All very beautiful tortoises


----------



## Sarah Winchester (Aug 3, 2014)

My Georgie is approx 12 to 18 months love her to bits


----------



## mojo (Aug 3, 2014)

Gorgie is lovely


----------



## Sarah Winchester (Aug 3, 2014)

Aww thanks  I think so
Gave her a bath this morning and got rid of that horrible number on her shell


----------



## Reptilelove (Aug 3, 2014)

Hermie and Harry


----------

